# To all breeders of bettas!!!



## Texasguy (Apr 2, 2008)

Ok I've been writing a book on breeding bettas for a few months now and have almost completed it. ( yes I have someone checking the spelling for me ) I know I've never been a speller and first to amid it. Anyway. I've decided to add a hobbiest area in the book and want a few tips and your breeding hints. Now please don't send me a 6 pages of notes on your program. Also if your new to the hobby and have only been breeding for a yr or less. I'm looking for a few good filler topices or filler hints on bettas only. here's a chance to get in a book.


----------



## Texasguy (Apr 2, 2008)

Ok sorry about that I forgot to tell you to pm me and I'll give you my email so all notes can be emailed to me and please don't post it here and less it's a small repile. Thanks again and come on all help me out everything used in the book will have your name beside it so your info will be your and not mine.


----------



## stephenmontero (Mar 15, 2008)

that an amazing oppetunity thanks


----------

